# has anybody seen this?



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.198243493536691.55513.115845431776498&type=3


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like a 700 grizzly knock-off bike with an 800 rotax knock-off engine.......could be fun, obviously *highly* questionable on the reliability though.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

humm got me puzzled here


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

there is already a thread on here about hisun products as well as on another forum. check it out to see what people determined about them.


----------

